# end of grow question



## blondlebanese (Feb 11, 2015)

i'm trying to figure out what happend.  i grew three strains from clones bought from a clone bank on october 3.  afgani, master kush, girl scout cookies.  all in one room under the same light.  all fed the same.  six weeks of vegging.  harvested the girl scout cookies at 49 days of 12/12 cycle resulting with ok grade weed.  lots of trichoms.  harvested acording to condition of trichomes (was looking foe cloudy trichoms).  the master kush i harvested at 70 to 79 days of 12/12 cycle.  with ok grade weed.  the afgani i harvested at 80 to 85 days of 12/12 cycle.  resulting with less than ok weed.  the trichoms looked different on the afgani.  they were half the size and most didn't form a ball at the top.  there seened to be a coating on the sugar leaves i think was trichomes,  looked kind of like a clear gowth or scale.  the afgani leaves turned purple i don't know if thats normal or not.  but eventualy they turned yellow or just withered starting at the tip of the leaves.  i fed the plants 1/3 to 1/2 the amount of suggested amount so i probably starved the plants.  but,  they were all treated the same.  why are the afgani less potent?


----------



## zem (Feb 11, 2015)

well, you starved them, and the afghani had a longer lifetime, depleting more energy so they suffered more damage. jmo


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 11, 2015)

All strains do not produce the same, regardless whether they have been treated the same or not.  This is not unusual at all.  In gfact, it would be more surprising if you got the same high off all of them.  You can even see big variations in different phenos of the same strain.

I am quite sure that yield and potency were affected by the lack of food.  However, the amount of food a plant needs also varies from strain to strain.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 12, 2015)

That is why we recommend to new growers to not try to grow more than 1-2 different strains at the same time, unless they are VERY similar in every way. Some strains take longer than others, some like cooler temps while others like warmer. Some are nutrient pigs while others eat like birds. Trying to have 3 different strains in the same grow is challenging for seasoned growers to maintain. Trying to do that while getting around the learning curve is usually very problematic. The fact that you got all 3 to harvest and got decent results is a triumph. The key to great results though is to grow the same strain several times over so that you can really learn the idiosyncrasies of that plant so that you can optimize its conditions on the next grow. By the 3rd or 4th grow, you will have it dialed in to get the most out of that plant's potential.


----------



## samarta (Feb 21, 2015)

My current grow was of two similar strains but obviously not similar enough.  One would show signs of overfeeding and if I adjusted, the other would show signs of underfeeding, so I had to find a happy medium leaning more on letting one be overfed some rather than starving the other.  Makes me think I need to stop growing two in one container.  I could have tweaked each specifically.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 21, 2015)

Also, do not take your plants too early or too late.  The GSC should probably have gone another 2 weeks.  This will make a huge difference in both the quantity and quality.  Plants harvested early will be mediocre.   It looks that Afghan should be about a 7 week strain.  If you let it go our 85 days, you well may have had a lot of dead trichs.  Ditto with the Master Kush if you took it pout 11 weeks.

How did you determine when to harvest these?


----------



## blondlebanese (Feb 23, 2015)

dead trichoms ?  what ?  please inform me!    i judged the harvest by the state of the trichoms clear, milky, amber.  i've been told to go by the amount of brown pedles that the buds have,  and to harvest when the buds stop producing new flowers.  so which is best?  i agree about the GSC should have waited two weeks.  the trichoms on the afgani were either not done or they just were smaller and less by half.  the master kush were covered and the GSC looked like WOW!  like they were snowed on.  i want to know more about trichoms dieing.


----------

